# Winter Wheelin



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Quick video of last years winter wheeling.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

LOL, I was dizzy just watching!! Looks like fun tho!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks cold. Then I got dizzy and had to quit watching. lol :rockn:


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

were you in 4 wheel drive or 2 wheel drive?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Hes in four


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

last time i did that there was a ridge in the ice under the snow. didn't end up so good lol


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah I make sure I'm in a smooth area before I open it up. Gotta be in 4 otherwise you just spin for the most part. Thanks for the comments guys. New footage next week.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

LOOKS FUN


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

It is something to do when the mud is frozen.


----------

